

Ask HN: What do you use for search on your app/site? - samratjp

I've been hacking with Lucene implementing some well known algorithms for a class and it's a pretty good start. But, have been wondering what others out there are using for your everyday crawling and search?<p>I want to explore more into distributed crawlers and other neat search things as well. Specifically, I know Cloudera has some Hadoop VM's, but any other suggestions would be great?
======
pedalpete
Are you looking for a specific solution for your site? or just looking to
learn more about search algorithms, etc.

If it is the later, you can check out some natural language processing tools
like ling pipe.

~~~
samratjp
A combination of both. Been learning some algorithms in school, but want to
find some good tools to apply it for an app I spec'ing out. Thanks for ling
pipe, btw.

------
andyjdavis
Assuming you just want search for your users and you're not concerned about
how it works Google may well do the job well enough. As long as everything you
want to be searchable is public (not password protected) it works pretty well
and only takes a few minutes to set up and embed in your site/app.

imo, go down this route if search isn't a core concern. Better to spend your
time on whatever is core rather than tweaking with your search if that is
peripheral.

